# white foam at top of the tank



## myfishnamedthelonius (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, recently i noticed that the filter i had made a strong current so i made a baffle to stall the water. i used a filter sponge and stuck it in front of the bag of my whisper 10i. then this white foam came about and accumulates in the corners of my tank. i've done frequent water changes to see if the foam would go away, but it doesn't. i'll probably wind up cleaning my tank to see if it clears up the foam. Although i would like to know if anyone else is having/had this problem before.

Also, the foam doesn't seem to bug Thelonius.:-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you post a picture of it? Are you sure they aren't bubblenests?


----------



## myfishnamedthelonius (Aug 5, 2011)

here's a picture of the bubbles in the tanks. they seem to only appear on the right hand side over by the heater.
also i have a snail in the tank as well


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are bubblenests. Very thick one too.


----------



## myfishnamedthelonius (Aug 5, 2011)

if you don't mind, what is a bubblenest and is it bad?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettas blow bubblenests when they spawn. The male puts the fertilized eggs in the nest and tends to them until they hatch. Once they hatch the fry hang from the nest until they're big enough to swim on their own.

Male bettas naturally build bubblenests as an instinctual thing. He was probably blowing them all along but because the current was too fast they were being destroyed. When you baffled the filter he was able to build his nest without it being messed up.


----------



## myfishnamedthelonius (Aug 5, 2011)

okay, thanks for the information :-D


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Bubblenests are usually a good thing, and many of us get so excited to see a freshly blown one greeting us, I know I love to see that.


----------



## myfishnamedthelonius (Aug 5, 2011)

lol i was a little worried that i got soap in my tank


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

my first betta did that too so i fliped looked it up here i felt like a fool


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I just have to say that this thread made me chuckle. I can imagine Thelonius thinking "awww man, now I have to make it _again_" whenever you removed his nest :lol:


----------



## jg1873 (Nov 5, 2012)

is it ok that i scoop the bubbles out everday? i was worried that there was somthing wrong with him even though he eats fine and swims A LOT so i started scooping them out with a clean plastic spoon everyday when ever i notice the bubbles... i see from this that there is nothing wrong with him  thank god... my 6 year old would be devastated if is betta fish (his first pet "Rocket" as he named him lol died


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

jg1873 said:


> is it ok that i scoop the bubbles out everday? i was worried that there was somthing wrong with him even though he eats fine and swims A LOT so i started scooping them out with a clean plastic spoon everyday when ever i notice the bubbles... i see from this that there is nothing wrong with him  thank god... my 6 year old would be devastated if is betta fish (his first pet "Rocket" as he named him lol died


It's ok to scoop them out, but I imagine it could be frustrating for your fish, he has to redo all his wonderful work every single day. But, they'll most likely go away every time you do a water change, and he'll have to remake them again anyway.


----------

